# Atleast she knew to call 911



## Fireguy (Jul 28, 2009)

Reading all these humor stories has reminded me of this one.  It happened a few years ago when i was a JR FF but I remember it like yestorday.  

Got toned out of high school around 10 AM for Forcable entry for EMS.(Yes before i get this question, my high school released us for emergancy calls....just needed a note from the duty officer after the call)

Ride the Rescue-Engine out to the scene with three other dudes and beat the responding mutial aid BLS which is also volunteer and about 20 min down the road.   Additional information was that the pt was unconscious and bleeding, door was locked and the caller was a child.  

We arrive on scene and the asst chief grabs the halligan as a last resort but we start checking the doors and find the back door is unlocked.  While continueing into the house we are yelling..."fire department, anyone here", we find the PT laying in bed with her daughter sitting next to her crying.  As we start to walk into the room we are already trying to get a response.."ma'am, ma'am, fire department"      As the asst chief reaches for the sternum rub this woman jumps up and starts screaming like hell, grabs her child and runs out the door.  Now mind you, we are a volunteer service and wear no uniforms so we were all in jeans and t-shirts.  So she just woke to find four strange men standing over her in her bedroom.  She runs outside and sees big red sitting in the driveway and realizes what is going on.   

So heres the story....  The woman cut herself while cooking breakfast and controlled the bleeding using a rag(small cut).  Then she went to take a quick nap after putting the bloody cloth on the nightstand.   After her daughter couldnt wake her, she called 911 and told the dispatcher that "mommy was bleeding and wont wake up"


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 28, 2009)

Smart kid...

And now let the vollie (in jeans) bashing begin... ^_^


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 28, 2009)

During EMS week we get invited to the schools to give presentations on when to call 911.  Our area is very rural and a lot of injuries happen between livestock and people so the kids come in handy when they are able to call for help when an adult gets hurt in the middle of no where.  Good for the child knowing what to do and the adult that taught them how to call for help.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 28, 2009)

Wait, so why couldn't her kid wake her?


----------



## redcrossemt (Jul 28, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Wait, so why couldn't her kid wake her?



I'm guessing she is a sound sleeper.

I can sleep through anything, including shaking and yelling; except Minitor alerts, the Nextel Direct Connect beep-beep, and my pager.


----------



## JustMarti (Jul 29, 2009)

*Calling 911*

I can always tell when preschoolers in the area are introduced to the 911 system...

We get scads of 911 hangup calls from the little darlings.  Best Part?  Call back and mom or dad swears it wasn't from their phone.

oh yeah, I just randomly pick numbers to call and pretend I'm a 911 dispatcher........... *sigh*


----------



## Sasha (Jul 29, 2009)

Whoops wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## DawnParr (Aug 1, 2009)

When i was younger i accidently called 911 and hung up... they showed up a little while later. lol My Bad


----------



## emtcboots (Aug 2, 2009)

We had a call for a full code at a nursing home. Nurse called it in. Got there, went to check the patient and when my partner grabbed the patient, he woke up swinging and saying "WHY ARE YOU F*** WAKING ME UP?" 
Needless to say, the nurse got a good lesson on how to tell if a patient was in arrest or not.


----------



## *EMT-n-training* (Aug 28, 2009)

hahaha that must have been funny


----------



## dmc2007 (Aug 28, 2009)

DawnParr said:


> When i was younger i accidently called 911 and hung up... they showed up a little while later. lol My Bad



Did that too-we had a phone with a one touch 911 button.  Before long the police were knocking at the window.  My mom elected to replace that phone with one that didn't have that capability.


----------

